# xnickx5x's 2009 Outdoor Grow



## xnickx5x (Apr 15, 2009)

Last year my grow was discovered by my mother when she found my 5 Paradise seed opium plants sprouting outside my window.  This year im back and hopefully everything goes right.
    I live in New England so I have a pretty limited grow season.  I plan on buying my seeds this monday on 4/20!!!!  I have been searching around for a strain that I can harvest in September.  So far I have considered GreenHouse White Widow Fem, Barney's Red Dragon Fem, and Barney's LSD Fem.  I want to grow five plants in 10 or 18 gallon buckets filled with Fox Farm Ocean Forest.  Does anyone have any suggestions on strain selection I just need something that finishes early.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

your mother will catch you again how old are you please


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 15, 2009)

The strain I suggest is NONE, cause your mom clearly doesn't want you growing in HER house. Seriously, why would anyone want to help you, putting your mothers liberty at risk when she clearly has stated her stance on the issue before. Not only that, but you were sprouting seeds outside your window?? You're lucky that your mom found your plants and not a cop, there's a lesson to be learned here kid. Why don't ya save some of that seed money and get your own place (if you're even old enough) instead of making your mother an unwilling accessory to your crimes.


----------



## xnickx5x (Apr 15, 2009)

No you guys misunderstood I germinated my seeds and kept them outside my window for about a week. I was going to bring them to a spot but she found them to soon.  I am not that stupid and would never grow a full plant at my house.  I was just a stupid mistake.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 15, 2009)

xnickx5x said:
			
		

> No you guys misunderstood I germinated my seeds and kept them outside my window for about a week. I was going to bring them to a spot but she found them to soon. I am not that stupid and would never grow a full plant at my house. I was just a stupid mistake.


And you are obviously making the same mistake again ! only this time your mother won't need to find them to soon because it is to late! listen to Mr Gibson  :bump:


----------



## xnickx5x (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not going to grow them outside of my window this year what are you talking about.


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2009)

No Growing For You!!! Now Go To Your Room!!!:rant:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you have your own place? Are you over 18? If you answer NO to either of these questions then you are not ready to grow weed. You NEVER grow inside any other persons house with out permission. Thats just not cool...take care..


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 15, 2009)

HAHA, got a new name, cute grade school trick. Look man, the second those seeds germinate, you've started propegating the illegal substance of weed. Not only that, but growing the number of plants you want to outdoors will be more than enough to make an easy case of growing an amount with intent to distribute. It's clear you're gonna START your plants AT YOUR MOMS house, so it doesn't matter if you're gonna transport them somewhere else or not. SHE doesn't want you doing it, its against the law, it's not your house, you're a minor so your parents could face the consequences of what you're doing as well, they're gonna have to pay your legal bills if you get caught, so GROW UP. Wait untill your actions aren't gonna get those around you in trouble and respect the wishes of your parents. Besides, with the carefree attitude you have about growing right now, your chances of getting caught are pretty high.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the "this year I am back", like he just got out of juvy or something.


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you over 18? 

what the **** is that ? you think ppl cant grow because there under 18. you think being under 18 will stop some one from growing. cannabis growing has nothing to do with age. its about gettin some stash. i started when i was 14. whats wrong with that ? nothing


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> Are you over 18?
> 
> what the **** is that ? you think ppl cant grow because there under 18. you think being under 18 will stop some one from growing. cannabis growing has nothing to do with age. its about gettin some stash. i started when i was 14. whats wrong with that ? nothing


yip i was 13 and i knew everything just like you do ! but once i dried out my plant in the bush and took it home ! my father caught me smokin a joint and called the cops and the cops searched my room and found 6 ounces and then because i new everything i should have known i;d end up in juvenile detention and not be allowed out until i was 18 but yes you are 14 and of course yo are right cos you are really wise i can tell !


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> Are you over 18?
> 
> what the **** is that ? you think ppl cant grow because there under 18. you think being under 18 will stop some one from growing. cannabis growing has nothing to do with age. its about gettin some stash. i started when i was 14. whats wrong with that ? nothing


 


    Runalong junior, the adults are busy.......


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Another 2 for *the list*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Runalong junior, the adults are busy.......


 
:rofl:


----------



## grow'big420 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow now.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow now.


 


Ya better git on home, I think I hear ya momma callin'.....


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow now.


Well i certainly hope you can succeed in something ! even if you are 36 months old today happy 3rd birthday now go to mommy i hear her calling you need to blow your birthday cake candles out ! just remember to get mommy to burp you .. and change your nappy/diaper before bed ! P.S try not to choke on the chocolate icing !


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 21, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> haha you are all jokes. how old are you ? im 36. Im probally older than all you losers in this dumb thread. oh yea purplephazes i bet when i was like 15 or 16 i was growing **** better than you can grow now.


 
Just when I think I have met the dumbest person on Earth someone joins the forum to show how shallow the gene pool can really be.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sometimes people (like my brother) live with their mommy till their 30, that makes it even worse than if he was a ignorant child. Either way growing in your own place or with permission is the only way to go. So I vote for a age limit to be set here, so we dont corrupt the youth any farther. We make choices as edjucated adults to grow and consume, with usualy a legit reason, albeit most enjoy it to. If you are old enough and want help, true help then get a job get your own place and get one with a extra bedroom.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

P.S. well you must be old enough to own a credit card atleast so what thats 16 atleast. LOL growth is the only answer to your question.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

And if your 36 your mom must want some free time by now for christs sake grow up and get out and get a real life 36 without a wife and kids? and if you do have those then I question you as to why you still live with your mom and why not your own place? This bothers me, a great deal because my brother is a leach on my familys soul and now another instance of this would make me lose hope in humanity. Do you really understand why being that old and living at home is like being a leech?


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2009)

grow'big420 said:
			
		

> Are you over 18?
> 
> what the **** is that ? you think ppl cant grow because there under 18. you think being under 18 will stop some one from growing. cannabis growing has nothing to do with age. its about gettin some stash. i started when i was 14. whats wrong with that ? nothing



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *16. You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.*


----------

